

Ask HN: Where would you find a great Python/Reddit hacker?  - g0atbutt

A few months back I developed some mockups for a web app. I let it sit for a while, and a few days back my business partner reminded me about it and encouraged me to pursue it farther. I did some further research and I realized that Reddit (which is open source) had already solved a lot of problems I would encounter.<p>I would really like to hire someone who knows Python inside and out (and preferably someone who has already hacked away on the Reddit source code). I have a pretty good handle on what I want, I'm just not sure where to find someone with this particular skill set.<p>My question to you, HN, is "do programers exist in this space (as a hired gun for just one project)"? If "yes", where do I find them?
======
jolan
There's a subreddit discussing the reddit source code here:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/redditdev>

You should be able to find someone who meets your criteria.

~~~
g0atbutt
I just checked it out and it seems that the subreddit isn't very active.
Thanks for the comment though.

------
mindcrime
Try asking on the reddit developers channel on Freenode IRC?

Also, if you're going to use the Open Reddit code, read their license very
carefully. It's - IIRC - not one of the run-of-the-mill OSI approved ones, but
their own, or a hacked up version of one of the standard ones or something. I
forget what was weird about it, it either had some kind of badgeware clause or
an AGPL like clause about using on servers, or both, or something... anyway,
read it, make sure you understand it and any implications of it.

------
warbee
So far, my experience with odesk.com has been pretty positive. I haven't used
it for hiring programmers, but I do see many profiles there you can peruse.

